# Embryo not expanded



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Hello everyone. 
I had a day 5 blast transferred earlier this week but was a little shocked when they said they had survived the thaw (100%) but had not fully re expanded yet.  It had just shown signs of re expansion.
Because the cells were all alive, and it was known to be chromosomally normal, they proceeded with the transfer. 
We have 2 more blasts in the freezer, but were not offered the chance to thaw one of those and transfer 2. 
Has anyone else has this problem? I cant help but think that this cycle is over before it started, and it has been a huge waste of time, money and emotions


----------



## Bubble1234 (Jul 4, 2011)

Hi feathers

I spoke in depth to our embryologist prior to our transfer. My understanding of it is as long as its started to reexpand it is alive as I was told the embryo needs energy to do this. It will continue to expand after transfer - they dont tend to like to observe for too long as its got more chance of doing what it needs to inside. I'd  say the fact that its 100% intact and has started to re-expand is really positive. I think you have got a good chance! Definately not a waste of time. Good luck! X


----------



## feathers101 (Apr 27, 2015)

Thank you for your encouragement and words of advice Bubble1234, they really helped and were very much appreciated.
I shall keep those thoughts with me and try to focus on being more positive for the remainder of my 2ww.


----------

